# Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!



## Xpaddy1986X (19. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe bei mir im Teich, der ca. 1,5monate alt ist und sich noch in der algenblüte befindet ein problem mit den seerosen!
Die Blätter kommen in schönster pracht an die oberfläche , aber nach einer woche gehen sie außen und innen allmählich kaputt, habe mal ein Bild angehängt, nährstoffmangel kann es nicht sein, habe noch algenblüte und die Rosen haben düngetabletten mit im Lehm gefüllten korb!
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo Paddy,

kann es sein, dass ihr im Moment Dauerregen habt? Darauf reagieren Seerosen manchmal mit einer Pilzinfektion die die Blätter absterben lässt. Das gibt sich dann wieder wenn trockenes Wetter einsetzt.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, also das hat angefangen als es fast gar nicht geregnet hat, und im moment regnet es häufiger, aber es war schon so, als es in der woche höchstens einmal geregnet hat...
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo Paddy,

zieh mal vorsichtig an einem Blattstiel und schau ob er sich leicht vom Rhizom ablöst.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, ich habe vor 2 Tagen ein Blatt entfernt, dass schon ziehmlich kaputt war, und habe dann auch ziehmlich weit unten am stiel angefasst (in der mitte des stieles) und hab den stiel nicht herausbekommen, habe dann das blatt ohne stiel entfernt..
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

ach ja, ich habe in meinem Seerosen korb 2 verschiedene Arten von seerosen, können die sich vlt nich gegenseitig leiden, oder macht das nichts? Nymphaea "__ Attraction", und Nymphaea "__ Marliacea Chromatella", vertragen die sich vlt nich in einem Korb, sollte man die getrennt pflanzen?
Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo Paddy,

das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht, dass sich die Stiele nicht aus dem Rhizom ziehen lassen. Eine von den ganz üblen Infektionen hat Deine Seerose schon mal NICHT.

Zwei verschiedene Seerosen im gleichen Gefäß ist nicht besonders gut. Eine von den beiden wird immer die wuchsstärkere sein und über kurz oder lang die andere verdrängen. Allerdings sollte das noch nicht im ersten Jahr anfangen. Oder ist das Pflanzgefäß wirklich sehr klein?

Nächste Frage: gibt es irgendein Wasserspiel in Deinem Teich? Ein Springbrunnen oder ähnliches, das die Blätter ständig nass macht wirkt genauso wie wochenlanger Dauerregen.


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich hab mir grade nochmal das Bild angeschaut und die Blätter gezählt und dabei kam ich auf eine simple Lösung: die Lebensdauer von Seerosenblättern ist begrenzt. Kann es sein, dass Du einfach über das natürliche Ende Deiner Seerosenblätter erschrocken bist? Mach bitte mal folgendes: wenn das nächste Schwimmblatt auftaucht, dann häng an dieses Schwimmblatt ein Etikett mit dem Datum des Auftauchens. Wenn dieses Blatt dann auch gelb wird und sich auflöst schaust Du nochmal auf das Etikett und weißt wie lange das Blatt gelebt hat. Dann haben wir eine Zahl an der Hand und können beurteilen ob das noch im Rahmen des Normalen liegt oder ob Deine Seerose krank ist.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hallo werner, hi paddy. das blatt sieht für mich nicht wirklich krank aus, wie schon gesagt, haben auch seerosenblätter eine begrenzte lebenszeit.

was den regen und die wasserspiele angeht - mir ist anfangs auch gesagt worden, das funktioniert nicht. ich habe eine seerose direkt neben dem wasserfall. die blätter werden ständig nass (also von oben, unten ist klar ) und sie gehen trotzdem nicht früher als die anderen kaputt. ich weiss nicht, ob der grundsatz mit den wassertropfen so stimmt.

@paddy: machs so wie werner geraten hat. __ merk oder markier dir ein blatt und schau, wie alt es wird. dann sind rückschlüsse besser.

viel spass, andreas.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, 
danke für die ratschläge, also ich habe ein wasserspiel(kleiner halbkreis), dass ca. 60cm neben den Seerosen steht, aber es spritz nicht mal 10cm weit, die Blätter fangen nach  5-8 Tagen an kaputt zu gehen, habe mir schon mal 2 Blätter gemerkt, (die 2 grünen rechts im Bild) und die sind letzten
 woche Sonntag oben angekommen also sind auf dem Bild 7 Tage alt, die Rizohme sind ca. 7cm Lang und 3cm dick, der Korb ist ca.20cmx20cm
Gruß Paddy


----------



## newman71 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hi Xpaddy,
ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Du. Auch meine Seerosen schauen zur Zeit so aus. (Das Bild könnte von mir sein ). Liegt es vielleicht auch da dran, dass unsere Pflanzen noch sehr jung sind (meine haben gerade mal 4 Wochen auf den Blättern) ?

Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, also ich habe von den beiden seerosen noch mal die gleichen in einer zinkwanne mit 100L Wasser, (hab sie günstig bekommen), und diese beiden in der wanne sehen perfekt aus, die Blätter sind schon wochen alt, und immer noch kräftig und Grün. Mein nachbar hat auch eine von denen in seinen Teich gepflanzt, und die sieht auch makellos aus! nur meine scheinen nicht zu wollen, soll ich sie mal in getrennte Pflanzkörbe setzen? Habe hier noch 3 stück rumstehen!
Gruß Paddy

!Bitte helft mir!


----------



## andreas w. (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

kann es evtl auch damit zu tun haben, dass dein teich noch "jungfräulich" ist? 1,5 monate ist für einen teich nicht wirklich viel zeit. 

sicherlich sind 8-tage keine lebenszeit für ein blatt, aber wenn alles noch am anfang ist und man hat mir mal gesagt, das wasser muss sich auch erst "einstellen".....

ich glaube, ich würde mir nicht sooo viele gedanken machen, wenn du - wie werner sagt, keinen pilz hast, kann sich das ganze in der nächsten saison verbessern. die zeit musst du der natur halt geben, so hart es klingt.

und deine idee, jede in einen eigenen pflanzkorb zu setzen; wenn du den platz im teich hast, macht es auf jeden fall langfristig sinn.

viel glück und trotzdem viel spass, andreas.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, also ich weiss zwar, dass die natur ihre zeit braucht, aber ich wollte mal sicherheitshalber nachfragen, nicht dass die rosen irgendwas schlimmes haben, also ich werde die rosen diese woche in einzelne körbe setzen und dann abwarten... 

danke nochmal für alle tipps und vorschlage!
gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo Paddy,

es gibt nur eine wirklich schlimme Infektion bei Seerosen, und das ist die Kopffäule. Dabei lösen sich die Stiele vom Rhizom wenn man leicht daran zieht und die Bruchstellen stinken. Diese Infektion hat Deine Seerose schon mal nicht. Was ihr wirklich fehlt - da bin ich überfragt. Ich würde jetzt auf einen Mangel tippen. Ist das Substrat das gleiche wie in der Badewanne?


----------



## goissle (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Halli-Hallo. 

Mir erging es letztes Jahr genauso mit meinen Seerosen. 

Die Blätter sahen angefressen aus aber die Stiele kräftig. 
Ich habe sie dann in die Sumpfzone gestellt über Winter da ich dachte, sie wären kaputt.  

Aber siehe da.. ...Im Frühjahr diesen Jahres, kamen plötzlich neue Blätter.
Also habe ich die Seerosen wieder ganz in den Teich gestellt.
Allerdings muss man da aufpassen!!!
Die darf man nicht gleich ganz runterstellen, sondern immer Zentimeterweise je nach Blattwuchs, bis sie in der gewünschten Tiefe ist. 

Also meine (mittlerweile 3) Seerosen fühlen sich Pudelwohl und das sehe ich daran, dass sie wunderschön Blühen. 

Also ich Tippe darauf, dass du entweder die Pflanzen gleich an die tiefste Stelle gesetzt hast :? und die das gar nicht mögen, oder das Wasser ist einfach noch nicht bereit ist, die Pflanze mit den nötigen Nährstoffen zu versorgen. 

Aber ich Hoffe mal, dass dein Problem bald gelöst ist  , und du bald den wunderschönen Anblich deiner Seerosenblüten geniessen kannst.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, also in der wanne die seerosen sind noch in der verkaufsverpackung nenn ich mal, also kunststoff schale mit lehm, und die im teich sind halt in pflanzkübeln mit lehm umhüllt und mit kiesel aufgefüllt.
habe die seerosen übrigens langsam an die tiefe angepasst, erst 20cm, dann 50cm, und dann 90cm
habe heute die seerosen einzeln eingetopft. Habe die rose mit dem lehmmantel in sand mit hohem lehmanteil eingesetzt, und mit kieselsteinchen abgedeckt.

Als ich die seerosen heute herausgeholt habe, habe ich eier von __ moderlieschen daran gesehen, und nicht mal wenig, habe nämlich seidein paar wochen 8 moderlieschen vom nachbarn bekommen, der wider mal zu viel hatte, und die sind nun mein erstbesatz, kommen demnächst noch Goldfische zu, wenn der teich komplett eingefahren ist.
könnten diese fraßspuren von moderlieschen kommen? die sind auch oft an den rosen jetzt weiss ich ja, wegen brutpflege...

Außerden habe ich schneckeneier an den rosenblättern gefunden!


UND!!!
eine seerose hat eine knospe, die schon einen 5cm stiel hat!
Freu!!!!!!Freu!!!! Freu!!

Nährstoffe müsste der teich massig haben, die andere Pflanzen wuchern ohne ende! Wasser ist ja nicht umsonst grün!

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hm, 

vielleicht zu viel Lehm gewesen? In reinem Lehm wachsen Seerosen nicht gut.


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Moin.

Bezüglich des urspründlichen Pflanzsubstrates.... 
Ich war gestern "zufällig" im O*i und habe dort bei den Teichpflanzen zugeschlagen. Für den Ufergraben muss ich zum Glück keine Blumenerde auswaschen. 
Bei den Preisen konnte ich einfach nicht anders. 
Außerdem mußte endlich ein schon ewig vorhandener Gutschein eingelöst werden.

Als der Wagen fast voll war, sah ich eine einsame kleine Seerose auf der anderen Seite des Tisches stehen. 2 Euro.... was kann man da falsch machen?
Also habe ich die angebliche "__ Helvola" mitgenommen. Als ich den Originaltopf in meinen Miniteich versenkte stieg sofort ganz feines Material auf. Ich topfte die Seerose dann doch aus und neu ein - das Substrat sah aus wie Ton.  Richtig fest und grau. 
Ich bekam es nur durch den Einsatz der Gartenbrause von der Pflanze ab, ohne die Würzelchen zu beschädigen.
Die Seerose hatte weiter unten mehrere kleine Seitentriebe, die aber fast komplett in diesem Substrat steckten.

Jetzt steht dieser Zwerg (sie ist wirklich winzig) in einem viel größerem Topf mit lehmigen Substrat und ich warte einfach mal ab, wie das 2 Euro Experiment ausgeht.


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo,

in reinen Ton gepflanzte Seerosen sind mir auch schon ein paarmal begegnet. Ich habe keine Ahnung wer das so macht und aus welchen Gründen. Am plausibelsten scheint mir die Erklärung, dass im reinen Ton die Rhizome nicht mehr aufschwimmen können. Die getopften Seerosen sind im Verkauf also sehr gut zu handhaben. Dass die Seerosen darin überhaupt nicht wachsen können ist aus Sicht des Verkäufers kein Problem. Sie überstehen die kurze Zeit im Verkaufsbecken und beim Käufer sollten sie ohnehin in ein größeres Gefäß umgepflanzt werden. Dummerweise glauben aber viele Käufer, dass getopfte Pflanzen im optimalen Substrat stehen und verwenden dieses weiter. Teilweise bekommen die Pflanzen nicht einmal größere Töpfe. Auch bei Stauden ist das Substrat im Topf nicht für die dauerhafte Kultur gedacht. Es verdichtet und versauert nach einiger Zeit und die Pflanzen kümmern dann oder sterben ganz ab. Das ist kein Fehler vom Gärtner, sondern der Kompromis den er eingehen muss um getopfte Pflanzen verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hi, 
Also lieber den Ton an der wurzel entfernen und nur in samd lehm gemisch eingraben, oder Ton dranlassen?
Gruß Paddy


----------



## gerd99 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*



			
				Xpaddy1986X schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Als ich die seerosen heute herausgeholt habe, habe ich eier von __ moderlieschen daran gesehen, und nicht mal wenig, habe nämlich seidein paar wochen 8 moderlieschen vom nachbarn bekommen, der wider mal zu viel hatte, und die sind nun mein erstbesatz, kommen demnächst noch Goldfische zu, wenn der teich komplett eingefahren ist.
> könnten diese fraßspuren von moderlieschen kommen? die sind auch oft an den rosen jetzt weiss ich ja, wegen brutpflege...
> ........
> ...


Hallo,

Moderlieschen fressen mit Sicherheit nicht an den Seerosen herum. Ich habe auch davon einige. Natürlich legen sie Eier an die Stängel, aber an alle Stängel im Teich. Ich finde die kleinen Fische als Schwarmfisch hervorragend. Sie sehen aus wie kleine Heringe. Wenn du sie mal mit etwas Futter (nur kleine Flocken von einschlägigen Futter) fütterst, wirst du auch Freude daran haben. Sie springen dir fast in die Hand. 
Meine Goldfische (ca. 15 Stck) hätte ich am liebsten aus dem Teich verdammt. Das ist noch eine "Erblast". Denen laste ich u.a. das grüne Wasser zu.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

hi, ja die kleinen __ moderlieschen sind verdammt cool, füttere sie 1-2x die woche mit der fingerspitze flockenfutter, und sie springen wirklich sehr viel, auch abends wenn mücken über dem teich sind, springen  sie bei der mückenjagt schon ziemlich hoch, dafür dass sie so klein sind!

aber wie siehts jetzt mit dem Tonmantel um die rosenwurzeln aus?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Wie's mit dem Tonmantel ausschaut? Weg damit! Hält nicht nur die Seerose, sondern auch die Nährstoffe bombenfest.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Alles klar, danke!
Mach ich gleich morgen, ähhh, heute noch...

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Loni1107 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo 

menge mich mal hier mit ein da ich auch ein problem mit meinen Seerosen habe.

Diese werden schon gelb und schwarz bevor die sich aufgerollt haben geschweigedennen an der Oberfläche sind. Was könnte das sein??

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Liebe Grüße 

Loni


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Servus Loni

Hast die Tips hier im Beitrag gelesen, speziell von Nymphaion (Werner).

Bei meinen Seerosen passiert es auch das Blätter die "Luft" nicht schnuppern können und gleich wieder auf den Grund sinken. Ich denke das das Wetter einiges dazu beiträgt (Tageshöchstwerte 12°C und Regen, seit Sonntag)


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo Loni.

Mit den Angaben leider schlecht zusagen, was sie haben könnten.
Was für eine Seerose hast Du denn überhaupt? Wie lange hast Du sie schon, machen die das von Anfang an so, wie tief steht sie, in was wurde sie gepflanzt usw.
Ohne solche Angaben ist es wie Rätselraten....


----------



## KlausS. (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen
In einem anderen Thread habe ich die gleichen Probleme geschildert die ihr hier grad behandelt. Bei meiner Seerose ging vom Zeitpunkt des Erreichens der Wasseroberfläche bis zum gelbwerden der Blätter gerade mal 8 tage rum.  Ich habe meine Seerose wieder aus dem Teich genommen, die Wurzel in ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm hinein und inzwischen hat sich die Haltbarkeit bis zum Absterben des Blattes auf 15-17 Tage ausgedehnt.Vorher war sie in reinem feinen Kies. Mittlerweile ist die dritte Blüte  an der Wasseroberfläche. Ich hoffe mal das im nächsten Jahr die Post abgeht was die Wuchsstärke betrifft.


----------



## Loni1107 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Ja das macht die von anfang an so. ich habe sie in Blumenerdegepflanzt und dann Kies darauf gemacht. die anderen zwei die ich auch zum gleichen zeitpunkt gekauft habe sind da schon besser aber die wachsen so ärmlich. oder liegt das vielleicht daran das die noch relativ jung sind, hatten ein kleines Wurzelwerk so vielleicht bisschen größer als eine Kippenschachtel. Von der Tiefe her stehen sie in 40cm tiefe 

Werde sie aber morgen oder so an die Tiefste stelle setzen (1,20m)


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosenblätter gehen kaputt! Hilfe!*

Hi.

Blumenerde ist das falsche Substrat. Da ist zuviel organisches Material drinnen, was das Rhizom verfaulen läßt.
Seerosen sollten allerspätestens Mitte August eingepflanzt werden. Sonst bestehen gute Chancen, dass sie nicht über den Winter kommen.


----------

